# Creating lizard pit. what lizards get along?



## Repliz (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I've got a 3 meter long by 2 meter high by 2 meter wide lizard pit happening. l am after ideas on lizards that get along, am also considering turtles as a water feature will be added. I love beardies etc but am after something a little more 'interesting' I suppose. Nothing too small or skittish, and R1 only. Thanks


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastern water dragons and eastern water skinks maybe .


----------



## Buggster (Sep 11, 2016)

I've seen Blueys and Shinglebacks get along together, personally I wouldn't keep these animals together, but it does seem to work. Only other thing I have to offer is to make sure your animals are all approx the same size when you get them


----------



## Repliz (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok thanks, I was considering monitors but I imagine no turtles if I get monitors so that restricts. Do Water dragons and Blueys get long?


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 11, 2016)

Did I hear "monitors"??. Go some Gouldii, flavi's, as long as they get a good 8-10 hours of sun daily over the warmer months.


----------



## Repliz (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm in the Riverina NSW, we get frosty winters, how will this affect smaller lizard species? Will they simply brumate or would they need to be moved inside for the colder months?


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Repliz,

I've successfully kept Blue Tongues, Shinglebacks, Water Dragons and Bearded Dragons in a pit of similar dimensions for many, many years. Just make sure there's plenty of hides set up around the pit to accommodate all.

I leave them outside all year round and up until a couple of years ago lived in an area in the NSW New England where night time winter temperatures regularly got down to -7 and colder. I'd just spread a deep layer of mulch around the pit and under iron sheets. They'd all disappear for the colder months and resurface in early spring.

Use species that attain a similar length. If you go putting small species of skinks (eg Water Skinks) in with Water Dragons or Beardeds then you'll end up with just WD's or BD's.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 11, 2016)

GBWhite said:


> Hi Repliz,
> 
> 
> 
> Use species that attain a similar length. If you go putting small species of skinks (eg Water Skinks) in with Water Dragons or Beardeds then you'll end up with just WD's or BD's.



.... I've seen wild eastern water skinks and dragons cohabiting the same area near the local creek and near water traps on a local golf course. Presumed the water skinks are able to keep from being eaten because they are able to get away from the bigger lizards and slip into places the dragons can't get their snouts into . I may be wrong though even seen the two species basking inches from each other in these places occasionally.

But yeh , probably wize to keep the different species of lizard similarly sized so the no one looks like a meal to anyone else.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 13, 2016)

Your best bet is to get lizards native to your area or surrounds. Blueys, shinglebacks, and beardies are the obvious choices, but perhaps there are other local species of skinks and dragons that might be suitable.


----------

